# Throw bag below last drop of Deer Creek rapid Bailey (FOUND)



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

My throw bag got ripped out of my boat when it went solo down the last drop in Deer Creek Rapid on the Bailey run today. I saw it hanging in there (undeployed) just before the boat flipped at the top of the drop and it wasn't there when my friends nabbed the boat about 200-300 yds downstream, in the flat section that follows Deer Creek Rapid.

I didn't see it anywhere. I'm very sorry. I was an idiot because I clipped it to the bungees that hold my back-band in place and they got torn out. I deserve the beating I took.

Please scout the last drop in Deer Creek carefully. The rope is white so it would be very hard to see in the water. The throw bag is flourescent green w/ black. At last sighting the bag was undeployed and I never saw any rope when I searched for it so I pray that the bag is jammed under a rock and stays that way. Sorry!


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

*throw bag found*

A friend of mine who paddled Bailey later in the day said some guys found a green throw bag floating below Deer Creek Rapid. It appears the thing has been found.

I can be reached at [email protected] if those guys see this and would like to return it.


----------

